# Substrate for wall tile.



## theflynner (Jul 10, 2007)

Any advice ?

I'm a roofer, but I am looking for some input for the wall tile in my own bathroom. I am trying to keep this a small project, and have as minimal demolition as possible. 
The (typical) 4" x4" tile and grout are deteriorating and miscolored. I've decided to re-grout this area around the tub.

The tile runs up about 36" above the tub. Above the tile, is a white plastic material with a slightly rough texture. It is solid to the wall. I would like to install new tile directly over this material so the bath tile can run all the way to the ceiling. I know the proper way is to have a dur-rock substrate, but that isn't going to happen. Any advice to prep this plastic ?

John


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

theflynner said:


> I know the proper way is to have a dur-rock substrate, but that isn't going to happen.


Then I have no advice other than good luck.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

John,
You're a roofer so you should understand water and the problems it can create. You say you know the right way to do the job so do it. If you were talking to a homeowner that just wants you to spread some roof cement around to fix their roof, you'd tell them to do it right, no?.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

theflynner said:


> Any advice ?
> 
> I know the proper way is to have a dur-rock substrate, but that isn't going to happen. Any advice to prep this plastic ?
> 
> John


Wait, what :blink:

You know the right way, but refuse to do it. Now you want a professional opinion on how to do it wrong 

Yeah - good luck with that. I know the advice to give you, but that ain't gonna happen :whistling


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, that a wrap. Goodnight.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

You know the proper way things should be done.

Know one wants to advise you on how to do it wrong.

Work backwards in your approach.

What sticks to plastic and waterproofs? What sticks to that?

Remember that the wall assembly needs to be sound. If this means screwing through the plastic so be it.

If you cover it up how will it dry?

If the studs are wet won't they shrink once they dry?

My lead man David's tag line is "When in doubt. Hydro Ban it." But I'm sure the techs at Laticrete will not advice this. Would it work - most likely. Is it by the book - no no no.... :no:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I would staple some wax paper to the farrowing house backer and you should be good.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I just finished a job tearing out 4 inch tile and the sheetrock it was glued to or what was left of the sheetrock. Do it right or do it over again. Do the same thing I tell my customers. Go to work and do what you do best. Make money to pay me for what I do best. You will get a much better result than if you try to DIY. Just sayin....


----------

